# Favorite Golf Book



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

I just finished a great book by Jim Suttie called "Your Perfect Swing". I highly recommend it for your library. He exlains we all have a dominant power source. He also collaborated with Mike Adams on Body Type - Laws of The Golf Swing. In both books, there simple adjustments that you try to help your type of swing base on your physical make up of your body. Plus, it's fun to model your swing after a PRO Golfer that is similairly built like you. These are things explained in his book.

Other books I recommend are Dave Pelz - Short Game Bible, Ben Hogans Fundamentals of Golf and of course Harvey Penick - Little Red Book.

All good books. 

I am curious of those out there that can recommend other books.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

are there a lot of illustrations in those books? I have a hard time conceptualizing some things without graphics to help me out... not that I need it to be a kid's book, but still...


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

I enjoyed Dave Pelz's Short Game Bible (ISBN 0767903447). Very informative book. It's rated pretty highly by Amazon readers too.


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

golf nuts FTW


----------



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

Hands down- Harvey Penick- Lttle green video


----------



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

OK - not a book, but still good


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Its dated, but "A Good Walk Spoiled". A nice read about Q school, etc. I like the annual tv show "A season on the brink" about Q school.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

If you have the chance to read "Chicken Soup for The Golfers Soul" do it. I really enjoyed that book.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

If you have the chance to read "Chicken Soup for The Golfers Soul" do it. I really enjoyed that book. 
Also Tom Wishon's "The Search For The Perfect Club". That is great reading and will really open your eyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ben Hogans Funidimentals of golf...my very first golf book


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

for some reason i have never picked up a golf book. dont know why. maybe thats the reason im rubbish. :dunno:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I recomend that you all read books makes golf a lot more interesting and helps you loads


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i will make an effort to buy ben hogans fundemantals thing


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

The book i am reading at the moment is called the encyclopedia of golf techniques...really good book to have i take it up the range and practise the things it says to


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

my mate has a book called the encyclopedia of golf or something. its massive.

weighs a ton (or tonne, whichever you prefer)


----------



## titleist358 (Nov 23, 2006)

"golf is not a game of perfect" by bob rotella i think
and "going low" i forget who its by, but both are great books that have helped me so so much with the mental aspects of the game.


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

cortsongolf said:


> If you are having trouble with the mental aspects of the game and/or life in general, my new book will help!
> 
> I detail the techniques I used to win my battle with cancer, a massive stroke and return to teaching and playing golf. I play to a 3.5 index actually handicapped. The techniques outlined in the book can be used in every aspect of your life for better performance and a happier life.



Is this an advertisement ???.......Oh my....wheres the mods around here ?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

cwdusheke said:


> I just finished a great book by Jim Suttie called "Your Perfect Swing". I highly recommend it for your library. He exlains we all have a dominant power source. He also collaborated with Mike Adams on Body Type - Laws of The Golf Swing. In both books, there simple adjustments that you try to help your type of swing base on your physical make up of your body. Plus, it's fun to model your swing after a PRO Golfer that is similairly built like you. These are things explained in his book.
> 
> Other books I recommend are Dave Pelz - Short Game Bible, Ben Hogans Fundamentals of Golf and of course Harvey Penick - Little Red Book.
> 
> ...


I like the following:
Plane Truth for Golfers
Total Golf
How to break 90
How to break 100 in 90 days
Harvey Penick's Red book, also
Tour Tempo
Fault's and Fixes, Leadbetter
The Elements of Scoring, Raymond Floyd
Short game and Putting Bible - I really need to improve the putting


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Dogged Victims of Inexorable Fate


----------



## Ashers (Nov 30, 2006)

The one in my signature is my favorite book.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey folks... Let's be careful our posts in something like this thread don't leave themselves open to interpretation as advertising. Some members have commented to the moderators that this or that post should be deleted and to some extent, I suppose we can see their point. Using this thread as an example, maybe in the future, consider naming the title of a book, but don't put the link or indicate your personal association to it so nobody will complain that you are advertising. In the long run, the width and breath of our membership will be more comfortable.

Thanks...


----------

